# He won't lay down



## MissBesser (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm trying to train my dog to lay down.. I've been using the method where you show them the treat then loawer the treat to the floor. Sometimes he'll follow the treat but not lay down all the way. And After a few tries he just stops caring and looks around. Is there another method?


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Are you starting with him in a sit?

Try rewarding him for only going half down, then raise your criteria.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Also, maybe the treat isn't worth it to him. Get a better treat. Something moist and flaverful, like Natural Balance food roll.


----------



## MissBesser (Jul 11, 2009)

I do have him in a sit position and I reward him for putting his head down and when he moves his legs in a down motion. I think he doesn't like his treats. At his dog training class he had NO interest in his treats. Or anybody actually. So, I will try the natural Balance food rolls for a treat. Is it a big No-No to force him into a down position then reward him?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

What breed of dog?


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I would say it depends on the amount of force. If you gently push on his shoulders while lowering the treat, that could help him understand what you want. But if you push hard, or yank his collar down very forcefully, that would be counterproductive. At least IMO. 

As an aside, my dog won't lay down because he has a sore leg, is there any medical reason for the refusal?


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

BrittanyG said:


> I would say it depends on the amount of force. If you gently push on his shoulders while lowering the treat, that could help him understand what you want. But if you push hard, or yank his collar down very forcefully, that would be counterproductive. At least IMO.
> 
> As an aside, my dog won't lay down because he has a sore leg, is there any medical reason for the refusal?


I disagree with pushing the dog. I think it's a much, much, much, much better to get the dog into the position on his own.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

You could try the tunnel method if your dog is a small breed. Here's a link explaining how:
http://dogtime.com/basic-commands-obedience-down.html


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I used GENTLE pressure when teaching one of mine to down because he simply wasn't getting the idea, AND, I was/am teaching a fast fold back down. He caught on pretty fast once he got the idea. 

If it's a smaller dog, you can lure it under your leg (leg is the 'bridge). 

Is he toy motivated?


----------



## MissBesser (Jul 11, 2009)

He is a Japanese Chin.. I tried using force and he just looked at me like "why are you pushing me?" . He's not very toy motivated but I have trained him to sit, stay and come woth only praise but thats not working for laying down.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Try having him go down under your leg. Like he's "crawling" under. Use something really good, like a nuked hot dog, natural balance roll, chicken, etc.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

My dog had trouble with down too. He would just stare at the treat instead of going down. When he's not following the treat, it make training difficult.

You could try training before meals so that he will be more food motivated. I think my dog just eventually got bored and laid down which I then lavished praise. 

You could try to put your arm behind both of his front paws and gently guide them forward to a down position. This should be more effective than pushing and is easier on the dog.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Already been mentioned more than once, but the tunnel method worked like magic for Alvin. He completely did not understand "down" until I tried it. I put him in a sit and then sat myself on the floor perpindicular to him, with the leg closest to him bent into a triangle and the leg farthest away flat on the floor. I put my farthest-away hand under my bent leg, showed him the treat, and lured his head through my leg. There came a point where he couldn't follow the treat any longer unless he went all the way down to the floor and put his shoulders under my leg. Took two attempts and he had it. Something about the traditional lure just didn't click for him.


----------

